# Eclipse Plug-In -- Tag Cloud



## PlugDes (12. November 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Kurze Vorinfo ich hab gerade ein Duales Studium begonnen und lerne im Betrieb nun Java.
Jetzt hab ich ein Projekt bekomme das ich bis Ende Dezember fertigstellen soll dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen .


Das Projekt ist ein Plug-In für Eclipse und zwar soll ich eine Tag-Cloud erstellen zu den Methoden die man beim Programmieren benutzt. Also um so häufiger man eine Methode braucht um so größer wird sie dagestellt.

Wie man Plug-Ins erstellt hab ich mit mitlerweile angeignet nur komme ich nicht vorran beim abgreifen der Eingabe von Methoden. Habt ihr vll. einen Tipp wie das wohl gehen könnte? (Denn fertigen Quellcode auswerten geht nicht ich muss es bei der eingabe schon abgreifen).

MfG
PlugDes


----------



## twagi1232010 (12. November 2010)

Hi,

Eclipse bietet doch Möglichkeit alle Verwendungen einer Methode in einem bestimmmten Scope (Workspace, Project, selected Elemet) anzuzeigen. Vielleicht kannst Du an diese Funktion heran.

Was meinst Du denn mit : Du musst die Informationen schon bei der Eingabe abgreifen?
Also quasi während der Entwicklung und du eine Methode verwenden willst?

Hoffe es hilft Dir weiter.

Gruß twagi


----------



## PlugDes (12. November 2010)

Das ganze Plug-In soll dem entwickler zeigen welche methoden er häufig schreibt.

Das ganze ist angelehnt an: http://www.stg.tu-darmstadt.de/research/core/overview/home/index.en.jsp


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. November 2010)

Hallo,


zur Ermittlung der bisher am häufgisten verwendeten Methoden würde ich einfach den von euch geschrieben Code analysieren / indizieren. Auf dieser Basis würde ich dann eine Tag Cloud darstellen.
Eine einfache Möglichkeit dazu wäre das erzeugen einer Textdatei in der die Begriffe (Methoden, Klassen, Packages) entsprechend ihrer "Wichtigkeit" entsprechend oft vorkommen. Darauf würde ich dann einfach eine 3D Tag Cloud Visualisierung laufen lassen: -> Mit dem SWT Browser:
http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-cumulus/ in einer HTML Seite einbetten und in einer View anzeigen.


Gruß Tom


----------



## PlugDes (15. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, die 3D tag Cloud sieht echt super aus 

Ich hab allerding überhaut keine Ahnung wie das auslesen geht. Und in google finde ich nichts, nur Programme dazu.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es geht oder wo ich nachschauen soll?

Gruß
Plug


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. November 2010)

Hallo,

entweder verwendest du zum erstellen der TagCloud die Daten aus dem Metamodell welches Eclipse im JDT von deinem Java Code generiert, oder du analysierst den Javacode deiner Klassen in deinen Projekten mit Reflection selber. Um zur Laufzeit nicht zu viel Speicher zu schlucken könntest du auch mit ASM (http://asm.ow2.org/) oder reflections (http://code.google.com/p/reflections/) über deine Klassen drübergehen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## PlugDes (16. November 2010)

Danke für die antwort ich bin grad dabei mich mit den Vorschlägen auseinanderzusetzen,

allerdings hätte ich schon wieder nee Frage, ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt die TagCloud soll nicht darstellen welche Methoden man Deklariert hat sondern welche aufgerufen werden.

==> also z.B. testButton.setName("Test") dann soll das abgegriffen werden das die Methode setName(String) aufgerufen wurde.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber so wie ich das bisher sehe bekommt man mit Reflection nur die Methoden aus den Klassen die man selber geschrieben hat bzw. die durch Vererdbung weitergegeben wurden.

Gruß
Plug


----------

